# Help horse can't bend front leg



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If he is not lame, how does he bend it when he moves? I am confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

waresbear said:


> If he is not lame, how does he bend it when he moves? I am confused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mean he can bend it enough to move but he can't bend enough to to pick out his feet. He flipped out when I tired too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If he can & trot normally then it sounds like he is being a booger & not wanting to pick it up. He does trot out normally for you, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there any heat anywhere, or his he tender to the touch anywhere from the shoulder down. Is he reluctant to move at all or his he just not picking it up when you ask him?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He can't bend at the knee or at the "ankle"?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh one more, is he willing to pick up the other hoof (meaning he'd have to put full weight of the "off" one)? Or does he try to not put weight on the "off" leg at all?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

waresbear said:


> If he can & trot normally then it sounds like he is being a booger & not wanting to pick it up. He does trot out normally for you, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kinda. He walks just fine and did trot a little but when i tired to pick that leg up to pick it out he couldnt bend it at the knee.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> Is there any heat anywhere, or his he tender to the touch anywhere from the shoulder down. Is he reluctant to move at all or his he just not picking it up when you ask him?


As far as could tell there wasnt any heat and he was moving around ok enough to break away from me. It wasnt like he was doing to just be an idiot. it was like he couldnt bend it at the knee at all.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

busysmurf said:


> Oh one more, is he willing to pick up the other hoof (meaning he'd have to put full weight of the "off" one)? Or does he try to not put weight on the "off" leg at all?


dang it i didnt think to see if would lift the other leg up and put weight on it. i'll definally see if he will let me tomorrow!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> He can't bend at the knee or at the "ankle"?


the knee


----------

